# HVT7150



## ebrit003 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

I just got a seller on Amazon to sell me a brand new Planet Audio HVT7150 for $458. One of those "I don't need this so bad that I want it" kind of moments - LOL It looks like they have 2 more if anyone is down for some high wattage tube-atry....Just Amazon search HVT7150. The price was $799, but if you message the seller they will change it to $450 for you.

Now I have 4 amps from this series (P502, HVT752, HVT754, HVT7150), but I only really need 3... However, I will be super stoked to have a ready spare resting on the shelf when/if the need ever arises. I guess I'm starting a collection like MCLSOUND now - LOL 

Yea for old school audio...


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Great find. I also have a small collection of these amps...


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

OUCH!!!!

I love this Planet

I've got a HVT752 in my car!


----------



## ebrit003 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice! Cool idea with the copper tubing.


----------



## ebrit003 (Oct 27, 2013)

I previously had two of these guys installed in my f-150 like such. Their next place of business is in to a homemade center console in my 2013 Ridgeline... or maybe behind the back seat... I haven't decided on which way I am going to go with this install yet.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Love these amps!


----------



## ebrit003 (Oct 27, 2013)

Aww man - you've got the black and white thing going. You should put an angel above one, and a devil above the other - LOL Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

ebrit003 said:


> Nice! Cool idea with the copper tubing.


No plastic tubing


----------



## mr.nice (May 3, 2013)

very good amps...i have some of thata amps also...


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is my set-up.... 

The 4 channel has one bad channel... and it is number one as well... LOL

You may notice Kimber Kable Silver Streak RCA's on two of the amps and one with basic... the basic one is for the sub's...


----------

